# conventional reel seat orientation



## Mark G

It seems conventional wisdom says the thread and lock down nut on conventional reels is placed towards the tip of the rod, while a good many spinners are opposite, with the threads on the bottom.. I'm wondering if there would be anything wrong with doing a conventional with the reel seat upside down. My reason is that the while gripping the rod and retrieving with a non level wind, my first and second fingers of my upper hand (non winding hand) are braced against the back side of the thread grooves of the reel seat and after awhile of retrieving the thread grooves can wear against the skin.

Good idea, Bad idea?, or am I just being a woosy. :redface:


----------



## barty b

I put the reel seat on my conventionals as "uplocking" when I have built them. for the same reason you stated. I don't think it matters as far as performance...more of a prefrence thing.


----------



## Finfan

I think the orientation comes from the thought that the locking rings should be located where they have a natural tendency to tighten, not loosen. Since the rod tip is usually up, the locking rings go on top. It's one of those "we've always done it this way " things that doesn't really apply to this application.

I agree with your reasoning. Like most things custom, it's personal preference!


----------



## Don B

Finfan said:


> I think the orientation comes from the thought that the locking rings should be located where they have a natural tendency to tighten, not loosen. Since the rod tip is usually up, the locking rings go on top. It's one of those "we've always done it this way " things that doesn't really apply to this application.
> 
> I agree with your reasoning. Like most things custom, it's personal preference!


If you put the threads on the bottom, you will find that repeated casting will loosen the nut. I've had the nut come loose after 3 or 4 casts. Hence, for conventional reels I always have the threads on top (down locking).

Don


----------



## junkmansj

Cover the threads and reel seat nut with a piece of shrink wrap and it will not come loose or irritate you hand. Uplock or down is Builders choice


----------



## Don B

junkmansj said:


> Cover the threads and reel seat nut with a piece of shrink wrap and it will not come loose or irritate you hand. Uplock or down is Builders choice


Hi junkmansj,

Please help me understand.

What type of shrink wrap are you referencing? Kitchen wrap or heat shrink?

Don


----------



## Mark G

Don B said:


> If you put the threads on the bottom, you will find that repeated casting will loosen the nut. I've had the nut come loose after 3 or 4 casts. Hence, for conventional reels I always have the threads on top (down locking).
> 
> Don



Hadn't thought about that, as I cast left handed I'm not sure if the tendency would be for the nut to tighen or loosen during the cast. I do check the nut every couple of casts, because I find the way I retireve actually has the tendency to loosen the nut on top, during the retireve, not during the cast.



> Cover the threads and reel seat nut with a piece of shrink wrap and it will not come loose or irritate you hand. Uplock or down is Builders choice


Not sure I understand- if I do that how do I remove the reel for maintenance ( or change out to a spare reel after a major blow up) :redface: . I could wrap the threads with a couple layers of electical tape for the day and remove at the end of the trip I guess.

I have a spare blank butt for one of my rods, so I may experiment to see how it will work out.


----------



## junkmansj

if you had to pull the reel you would have to cut it off (shrink wrap) Elec tape will leave sticky residue on your grips and seat.

shrink wrap is black rubber or X wrap you buy it by the foot, cut a piece the right size to fit over your grips. slide it up above the seat ,install reel slide the wrap down. CAREFULLY apply heat to shrink the tube to fit. can be cut off in seconds with sissers. You would only need a couple inches

in the middle of this page(EXAMPLE ONLY)

http://www.acidrod.com/shrinkgrips_corktape.html


----------



## toejam

I like to remove and clean my reels after every time I go fishing,,,,, not sure the shrinkwrap would be a good idea!


----------



## Mark G

I think I'll stick with the original plan for now, try it upside down, if it doesn't pan out, I can always use some sports tape on the 2 fingers of my hand where the seat threads dig into the skin.

I've used heat shrink on most of my grips over cork tape- I like it for that purpose but it's a little pricey to put on every reel seat of every rod in my arsenal, just to cut it off to remove the reel. If it fit just so- without shrinking, I could see it might not be a bad idea just to cover the threads while fishing then remove when done (without destroying it.) Just loose enough to be able to roll it out of the way for reel removal would be ideal, providing it didn't slip on the threads while fighting a fish, etc.


----------



## brandonmc

I've seen folks use those big fat rubber bands for the same thing. It's a bitch getting them on, but you can roll them down out of the way.


----------



## Gar

If you use a cable and lock to secure the rod & reel in your rod rack, an uplocking reel seat will make it impossible for a thief to simply loosen the nut.


----------



## Connman

I like up locking for both conventional and spinning for same reason as Surf Cat , I don't want to have to hold the rod by gripping the treaded section of the reel seat while fishing . Some rods I have to have a down locking seat , mainly my rods with trigger eel seats . What I do for those is a sleve a 4" section of bike inner tube onto the rod , Easy to do if there is no guides on the butt section of the rod , but I have some rods were I have worked it on over the butt cap and reel seat . I roll in into position after I tighen the reel nut , at end of day roll it back and clean rods and reels . 
Inner tube usually lasts 1 to 2 years before replacing .


----------



## AL_N_VB

John-

The 1033 that I won @ the Tourney and that Clyde built has one of the sweetest Fugi reel seats that I have ever casted. Stream line and easy on the cast and retrieve.too bad they don't make a 24 incher - so I can put them on all the WRI heavers!


----------



## Newsjeff

So NS4D, that's another seat you didn't buy.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> So NS4D, that's another seat you didn't buy.


look [email protected]$$...told ya I had your crappy adjustable one. Yoou can have that one back....Got Lou to put a permanent one on the HDX.

Ya know I'm jus kidding NJ You'll get yours back. I got to get up with ya any way,to talk about the " Haterras Situation"


----------



## Newsjeff

Well call me. Ya'll invited to Meka's B-day party Tuesday at First Landing. 

Oh, the cell got wet flounderin' around the SBC Monday. Might not work. 

It's a touch and go thing. I touch it, and it goes. 

Sorta like you and females.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> Well call me. Ya'll invited to Meka's B-day party Tuesday at First Landing.
> 
> Oh, the cell got wet flounderin' around the SBC Monday. Might not work.
> 
> It's a touch and go thing. I touch it, and it goes.
> 
> Sorta like you and females.


you still on restriction w/ the bat phone?(work cell)...




> Oh, the cell got wet flounderin' around the SBC Monday. Might not work.


let's see...flounder= 0 / NJ's cell phone 2?
Ya need to give up on fishing....how many cell phones does that make?....

When you gonna realize you can't catch fish on that yak?....It's like Shooter fittin' into a size 32 x 30 slacks...never gonna happen.

Will call you tomorrow.


----------



## fish-on

*uncomfortable threads....*

I use some sport grip type tape...like for tennis rackets. relatively cheap....just wrap a portion of the tape around the threads....use electrical tape to secure...save the rest of the portion for another application later or you could possibly reuse the one already on the rod.


----------



## Mark G

*Al,*

interesting reel seat, ya got a model number for that one. It's not shown in my fuji catalog (2005) version, is that a size 20 or 22?


Thanks, Mark


----------



## AtlantaKing

That's a Fuji NPS reel seat, but they don't come bigger than 20mm, though. Mudhole has it.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Thanks CT...
John, you will love that reel seat!


----------



## Mark G

Nserch4Drum said:


> Thanks CT...
> John, you will love that reel seat!


I'm still trying to figure out who John is?   



Later, Mark


----------



## AL_N_VB

Surf Cat said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who John is?
> 
> 
> 
> Later, Mark


John,Mark, Paul, Ringo Starr...you white guys look all alike 

Sorry Mark


----------



## Mark G

*was Just*

yankin your chain Al. 

You can call me anything, just don't call me late for the monkey !!

Dang I hate to say it, but I miss those PSYCO cook outs !


----------



## chilehead2

*up-locking?*

Do you have a loosening prob with seats that have 2 rings, one to tighten the hood and the other to lock the first ring?


----------

